# Props I have made in the past



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are some Props that I have had round for a while. My first attempt at a pneumatic prop, and some that I made as I got more familiar with pneumatics.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

OK so I haven't been able to post videos ...no clue:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are they on YouTube or in Photobucket?


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

you tube


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see All Bound Up has an appropriate sound track

This is such a fun collection of props and I can definitely see them giving some great startle scares to unsuspecting ToTs.

Your daughter is adorable and getting to be quite the young lady


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great set of one of a kind props!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

You've got some great props and a lovely daughter there!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You have the neatest, most organized garage I have ever seen. You need to give tutorials on that! 

And I love your props. I covet the coffin dude. And All Bound Up looks exactly like my old chemistry teacher!! LOL..


----------



## Nathan2485 (Oct 27, 2012)

What did you use in your coffin to control everything?


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

The controller is a Peekaboo 4 I got it from fright props easy to use and program. its about 4 years old but I think they still sell them.just found out There now called picoboo. http://www.frightprops.com/picoboo-0912.htm


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your props are just fantastic! I love them all, but my favorites are Bat Boy, the Coffin Escape, and the Grave Grabber. (I am hosting my first MnT in February 2013 and our goal prop is the Grave Grabber made with the massager) I do love your coffin though and Bat Boy is creepy beyond belief.  I would love to see him sitting on a tombstone in a cemetary. Is he a full size skelly? Your whole collection is great.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

IM putting the props in the grave yard Tues. and I will post a video of all of them and there locations in the yard. Ill try to do both day and night video. the Bat Boy Is not a full size skelly, He is about 2 foot tall as I get better at doing the videos Ill try to do a build on some of them....I want to do a post of my 9 foot tall Grim reaper(not a back pack type) Lots to do tomorrow but Ill work on more videos. Thank you for all the comments


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

You've some excellent talent there sir! You're house must be scarier n bat scat! That 1st one really rocks.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

Rottincorps, i wanna be your neighbor!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Every one is Top Notch!! Excellent work


----------

